
Trump’s new security advisor John Bolton also relied on Cambridge Analytica - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40548572/trumps-new-security-advisor-john-bolton-also-relied-on-cambridge-analytica
======
cmurf
Unsurprising. He's a gamer in that he looks for ways to create fake red lines
that ensure an adversary will cross, and then uses that as casus belli.

He's as pro war as you get in D.C. And he's not a negotiator. He knows the
consequences of the Iraq war, was one of its architects, and does not care at
all about the dead. He still argues that invasion was a good thing.

 _With regard to North Korea, he believes diplomacy is useless and the only
“solution” is reunification of the Korean Peninsula — as a free and democratic
country. If that is a short-term goal rather than a long-term aspiration, a
massive war almost certainly would be necessary. On Iran, he has declared the
deal unfixable and advocated for military strikes on Iran._
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-
turn/wp/2018/03/2...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-
turn/wp/2018/03/23/reaction-to-bolton-stunned-worried-horrified/)

He recently penned a piece in the WSJ, February of this year, advocating
striking North Korea first.

